# Stick Shift Plowing??????



## SnowKid16 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi, I was wondering if it is ok to plow with a stick shift. Also is this a pain to plow with a stick shift. I want to plow my 4x4 ford ranger XLT 3.0L 6cyl, would this be a decent truck to plow with, with a small plow.

Thanks 
Ryan


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

There's no reason why you can't plow with a standard, I have done it before. Not as convenient as an automatic but it's not a big deal.
Go easy when plowing with that 6cyl, and you will be fine.


Jason


----------



## Brandon (Feb 24, 2004)

I plowed with the same truck as you have. Had a 6'6" Western Unimount on it. It was a real turd with the plow and ballast on. It did good for what I needed it for though.



SnowKid16;562795 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if it is ok to plow with a stick shift. Also is this a pain to plow with a stick shift. I want to plow my 4x4 ford ranger XLT 3.0L 6cyl, would this be a decent truck to plow with, with a small plow.
> 
> Thanks
> Ryan


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Shifting all the time (especially doing driveways) will wear you out very quick. The ranger will work OK for plowing as long as you don't try to do too much with it.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

ur crazy... stick ****...and which hand holds my cell phone?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i wont plow with anything but a stick shift.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

THEGOLDPRO;563410 said:


> i wont plow with anything but a stick shift.


Any reason why GP?

I've never plowed with a stick but if I get a cummins it will be a 5 or 6spd.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i have blown too many automatic trannys while plowing and towing. also im so used to towing and plowing with a stick its second nature to me i dont even notice im shifting anymore.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I would rather plow with a stick shift. so when you pop the clutch in tap the gas and the plow with go faster.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;563580 said:


> I would rather plow with a stick shift. so when you pop the clutch in tap the gas and the plow with go faster.


We pretending our snowplow is like operating a fork lift?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

hahahaha no it was nice when I used the plow truck at the garage before and it is a 5spd and the plow was slow so I popped the clutch in gave it some gas and moved quick plus I like driving stick shift vehicles more.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

:waving:

i only have two hands.... and 2 feet

plow control
spreader control
steering wheel
shifter?
Cluch
gas/brake
cell phone
coffee
dount

my left knee runs the wheel, while the right one does the gas... my left hand holds my dounut, and runs the plow cotrol, cell phone is shoulderd.... right hand, holds coffee, shifts, and runs the spreader..... just how do i use the clutch?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

elite1msmith;563592 said:


> :waving:
> 
> i only have two hands.... and 2 feet
> 
> ...


some people dont have a spreader so lets eliminate some stuff you dont need lol.

plow control- left hand
steering wheel-knee
shifter?-right hand
Clutch-left foot
gas/brake-right foot


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Standards are fine but automatics are more productive and safer over a long shift plowing. When your feet are wet, there is a chance that your foot could slip off the clutch. JMO The new auto's unless abused will last 10 years or more in a HD truck. The Ranger will work well for you. Good Luck and take it easy.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

JD Dave;563599 said:


> Standards are fine but automatics are more productive and safer over a long shift plowing. When your feet are wet, there is a chance that your foot could slip off the clutch. JMO The new auto's unless abused will last 10 years or more in a HD truck. The Ranger will work well for you. Good Luck and take it easy.


i agree 100% ... unless you abuse the auto youll be fine.. i want to see someone plow with a stick for a big storm when your out for 10-20 hrs..,

the ranger will be awesome for driveways, justy make sure if its going to be a big snowfall to keep up with the storm,


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

LawnProLandCare;563601 said:


> .. i want to see someone plow with a stick for a big storm when your out for 10-20 hrs..,
> 
> ,


i have plowed for 15+ hours slept for like 3 then went back out for another 15+ hour push with the stick shift. its no big deal. your leg will be tired the next day but thats to be expected.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;563604 said:


> i have plowed for 15+ hours slept for like 3 then went back out for another 15+ hour push with the stick shift. its no big deal. your leg will be tired the next day but thats to be expected.


Easy Mang, we don't go to the gym all the time like you do. LOL


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

JD Dave;563606 said:


> Easy Mang, we don't go to the gym all the time like you do. LOL


LOL this is true, i guess all those leg presses i have been doing pay off in the end.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

as said above, its not as convenient, but i kind of like it better. whether this is an accurate statement or not, i dont feel like im putting as much abuse on the tranny when plowing with a stick. it just feels smoother to me when going into a snow bank and putting the clutch in and rolling back then into reverse. with an auto its straight up into the bank and throwing it in reverse. no matter what i plow with i always take it very easy when shifting.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

JD Dave;563606 said:


> Easy Mang, we don't go to the gym all the time like you do. LOL


Don't forget GP is always wearing his leg warmers too.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

toby4492;563611 said:


> Don't forget GP is always wearing his leg warmers too.


he better not wear those to the CT meet


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

06HD BOSS;563612 said:


> he better not wear those to the CT meet


im gonna wear my full nitted sweatsuit.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

i will bring mine to lol


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Once you learn how to drive a plow with a stick and not toast the clutch, you're all good.

My dad used to drive some older trucks for the company he worked for. Said once you got to the point where you didn't toast the clutch, it was better plowing with a manuel. he says it gave him more control over the vehicle.

Don't know from experience. I've yet to try plowing with my truck.


----------

